# Old Watch Sunday



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Gotta get up early to start these..........

Haven't worn this one lately. Needs a little TLC as seen in the photos.

Excuse the poor lighting.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Gents...back to the forum after _too_ many days up in Pittsburgh and Philly on business. HOLY f******g **** DICK, it's COLD up there...DAMN!!

Glad to be back in FLA and to have this to strap on in the morning...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

As usual, a study in poor lighting.










Later,

William


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Really enjoyed wearing this last Sunday, so have put this on again this morning.

Seiko 6138-3002 from September 1976










Rich


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I shall be visiting our local memorial for Armistice Day today so I shall be wearing this, I wore the same throughout a lot of my army career so it seems apt.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

A Seiko


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

In fact thi watch, not so easy to find, is a trial. It was usual at the LIP factory to build up models to try movements on a long term period. The watches was given to sportmen or particularly "dynamic" employees for a period of 6 to 12 months. This model is a transformation of a manual winding mvt into an automatic mvt. That's the reason why the dial is marked "brevet LIP" and "automatique".

Bertrand


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

My Universal Geneve today for church


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

artistmike said:


> I shall be visiting our local memorial for Armistice Day today so I shall be wearing this, I wore the same throughout a lot of my army career so it seems apt.


really like that............looks cool on that strap


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Omega for me today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Currently wearing the G10


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

well it has to be this for today


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

special watch special day , my son is on parade for rememberance day .


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

It'll be this today with the Scubapro later.

Alasdair


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Not an old watch as such but styled on a classic military piece, I'll be wearing it to the cenotaph at 11 o'clock.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not old, I have fitted a new leather strap (thanks muchly Roy) so bedding it in today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing these old Russkies recently bought from Dapper, thanks Alan









*Raketa `Made In USSR` c1970/80s (?)*(42mm case)










*Zim (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), `Сделано в СССР`, 15 jewels cal.2602c1970s/80s (?)*(43mm case)










I wasn`t sure about these two at first but they have definitely grown on me also I`m not keen on expanding bracelets but I needed something to put on them, these were in my bits drawer so I gave them a go and again they`ve grown on me


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Also not old but has a "vintage" look to it - and I'm sure you'll forgive me for wearing this again...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wearing these old Russkies recently bought from Dapper, thanks Alan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea Mac - nice combinations, the bracelets suit really well

Steve has inspired me to wear my 'vintage style' 17 










Cheers


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

6105 today...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today:

Omega Megaquartz:










Mark


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Not old, in fact you couldn't get any newer! Anyway I'm wearing it and I guess that's what counts.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> 6105 today...


Is that a monster bracelet?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I thought something with a military background would be suitable for today, sorry it's not old


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some great watches on show today









NOS Ollech and Wajs Ocean-Graph containing a17 jewel manual wind EB cal. 8021N


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Have a lot of Le Cheminant watches in my collection that have been added because people

on the forum have been kind enought to point me in the right direction or have purchased

them on my behalf.

So as way of a little thankyou I have decided to post a few.

Le Cheminant stainless steel, 17 jewelled, dress watch.

Fitted with a Peseux movement calibre 7060 dating this watch to the 1970s.

Purchased on my behalf by Ian (Foggy)










Le Cheminant manual watch is fitted with a 17 jewelled AS 1803 manual

wind movement. Thanks John (johnbaz) from the forum for sending me

details of where this watch was for sale.










Le Cheminant Divers automatic watch is fitted with a 25 jewelled Eta 2824-2.

Thanks again John (johnbaz) for sending me details of this one.










Le Cheminant SS Master Mariner is a rebadged Moeris Grand Prix Automatic.

Fitted with a 25 jewelled AS 1701 movement.

Apt that Larry started this thread as he was the member who pointed out

this watch which was for sale on a commercial watch site. Thanks Larry.










Le Cheminant 1822 quartz Divers watch with date.

Fitted with a Hadley (Ronda) 375 quartz with quickset date.

This watch was purchased by Ian Fogden and the kindly sold

to me to be added to the collection.










And finally, thanks to Bladerunner for pointing me in the right direction

of several watches that I may have missed if he had not taken the trouble

to Email me.

Thanks again everyone that has notified me of any Le Cheminant watches

thay have seen. The collection now stands at 110 with little sign of stopping.

Roy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well changed back to the 6309.










BTW That Ocean graph looks to be in superb condition John


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Let's hear it for the Cape Cod cloth - makes every watch look even better!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

switched over to something I haven't worn for a while..... a Vostock Amphibian










Rich


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I was going to wear this:










1970 Zenith Defy Automatic, however, the crown has come loose and I can't set the time or the date ...







... and since its only just back from a service I'm a bit peeved to say the least ... anyone know if I can re-atach it easily (it screws onto the stem)?

(I also need a new crystal for it and they no longer appear to be available - if anyone has any bright ideas they would be gratefully received ...).

So anyway I decided on this old favourite ...


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> Have a lot of Le Cheminant watches in my collection that have been added because people
> 
> on the forum have been kind enought to point me in the right direction or have purchased
> 
> ...


Roy,

Glad I was able to point you to one that you didn't already have. I'll let you know if I stumble upon another.

(Wasn't the Master Mariner an ETA automatic?)

Regards,

Larry


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

this is my oldest watch now WW2 german

excuse the baaaaad pic


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

ditchdiger said:


> this is my oldest watch now WW2 german
> 
> excuse the baaaaad pic


Is that a Phenix? If so, is there any chance of a look inside?

Cheers


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

hi its a pronto

it winds and runs lovely


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> hi its a pronto
> 
> it winds and runs lovely


wow! now that is old!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been wearing this one since it arrived on Friday. Managed to take it off my wrist today for a few pics though. It's now had a bit of a clean and is on a Bond nato










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Been wearing this late 80s model today


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> I've been wearing this one since it arrived on Friday. Managed to take it off my wrist today for a few pics though. It's now had a bit of a clean and is on a Bond nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, cool Gary an SMf 'strapper'. fantastic watch that. very interesting dial too, I've only seen one other with the depth ratings.

Andy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

foztex said:


> Wow, cool Gary an SMf 'strapper'. fantastic watch that. very interesting dial too, I've only seen one other with the depth ratings.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy, the dial was the main reason I bought it (and my sad addiction to all things Omega ). Plus I like the flexibility of the 20mm lug case as apposed to the integrated one. Nothing wrong with integrated cases/bracelets though as long as the bracelets in good nick.

It's going to be fitted with a new crystal in a fortnight and being checked over. It could ideally do with a new bezel but they are like hens teeth to get hold of and v expensive. The rest of the watch is like new and it's keeping excellent time. I've ordered a 26mm rubber divers strap which will match the case width at the lugs, hopefully a bit of jiggery pokery with a scalpel will make it fit. I'll post a few pics once it's all done.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

is it Sunday already??? Did I over sleep?????


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

hippo said:


> is it Sunday already??? Did I over sleep?????




















Either I'm getting ahead of myself or I'm very slow (the latter I'm afraid).

Speak to you in 3 days Hippo or 5 knowing me .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > is it Sunday already??? Did I over sleep?????
> ...


coolio back to sleep then zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply Gary,

yes i agree the lugged ones are tons more flexible. I have mine on a chronissimo, it's already shaped with cutouts, looks great and is very comfy.










and of course you can never go wrong with an Omega mesh.










I think mesh was a point of sale option with these buut the standard fitting for them was an Omega tropic.










cheers

Andy



Agent orange said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, cool Gary an SMf 'strapper'. fantastic watch that. very interesting dial too, I've only seen one other with the depth ratings.
> ...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No wonder I'm confused, I thought it was Friday to-day?









Darn, missed it again!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mel said:


> No wonder I'm confused, I thought it was Friday to-day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has your weekend gone by in a flash again Mel? Join the club







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

